# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Hello

## Carysela

I am happy to say that I just joined Eupedia and want to say "hello" to all the other members. I love Europe and have only visited Germany, France, Austria and Italy, but I will more countires next year!

----------


## Engel

Greece, Sweden are both nice places, tough not many people speak English

----------


## Coolboygcp

> Greece, Sweden are both nice places, tough not many people speak English


Really? I always heard Swedish people spoke a lot of, and very good English. Here's an article below about Enlgish in Sweden:




> _For the second year in a row, Swedes have been ranked at the top of the class when it comes to speaking English, with one expert crediting the language's "cool" status among Swedish kids.
> 
> 
> It's time to stop teasing the Swedes for their Swenglish, as they've yet again topped English Proficiency Index from language education company Education First (EF), which was founded in Sweden. 
> 
> "It's the second time in a row, so I guess we're a bit used to it, but of course it's really neat that we are the world leaders when it comes to speaking English," Sine Ejsing, Country Manager of EF Sweden, told The Local.
> 
> The language test quizzed 750,000 people from 60 countries around the world, and the Nordic nations scored prominently, with Norway placing second, followed by the Netherlands, Estonia, Denmark, Austria and Finland.
> 
> ...


Over 86% of adult people in Sweden, and over 50% of adult people in Greece speak English, according to Wikipedia. 

So, when you went there, not many people spoke English there; even though the statistics say they do?

Also, what do you think of the women?  :Grin:

----------


## tomammi

I like to share with you I am a travelling lover and new in this board can anyone like to say welcome here. I am a travelling lover and right now I am enjoying my Europe tour with my friends.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Hogward.

----------


## tomammi

Carysela! I like to say warmly welcome in this community. Do you like to share with us about tour hobby? My hobby is travel and I love travelling like these destinations which has great attractions, Like Paris, London and NY

----------

